# Coastal Business Supplies Offers Epson F9200 64-Inch Dye Sublimation Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Epson F9200 64-Inch dye sublimation printer, offered by Coastal Business Supplies, is an industrial-level machine designed to create transfers for application to apparel and specially coated hard goods. 

It has a dual print head for fast print speeds, a post-print media dryer for expedited ink dry times, and a true roll-to-roll media handling system for incredible accuracy within 2 mm.

Recently, improvements for continuous printing have been made such as Epson MPOL technology; a three-pass print mode for fast production speeds and high-quality prints; adjustable take-up roll tension; faster media feeds; increased volume in ink tanks; and greater end-user printing support.

It now features an auto feed and take-up system with media guide bar, as well as a robust frame. These work together to deliver accurate roll-to-roll media feeding with a high winding accuracy of +/- 2.5mm.

The Epson Ultrachrome DS inks have been formulated specifically to work with the next-level PrecisionCore MicroPiezo TFP print heads that power this machine, which ensure high-quality reliable prints. 

To learn more, go to Epson SC-F9200 Sublimation Printer | Coastal Business Supplies .

Contact Coastal Business Supplies Inc. at (800) 562-7760; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.coastalbusiness.com.


----------

